# Nose-dwelling leech



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8623332.stm


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is almost as good as the Amazonian fish whose tiny fry can swim up a man's urethra...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"had some very unusual features, including just one single jaw, eight very large teeth and extremely small genitalia."
Isn't it bad enough to be a leech, but then have the added shame of having it's genitals described in this way? Poor leech.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the name - Tyrant Leech King

Favorite quote:

"Some ancestor of our T. rex may have been up that other T. rex's nose."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Up your nose with a T. Rex. Just not the same teasing as a rubber hose.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We are an odd bunch, arent' we? LMAO...like finds like...


----------

